# Butter or butter substitute?



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m curious to know if you use butter or one of the popular non-dairy products.

I’ve always been a loyal butter user, but I’m thinking about dropping butter in favor of a healthier plant based substitute.

Which one is both healthy and tasty?


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2021)

I've heard "Smart Balance" is a healthy alternative.  I tried it & it tastes good.
But I use real butter & I'll never use margarine, which I think is very unhealthy.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 27, 2021)

i remember when we were told margarine was so much better .......
 I use butter i have tried many plant based alternatives etc and many are not good or have zero flavor.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 27, 2021)

Real butter here.  Always real butter.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've heard "Smart Balance" is a healthy alternative.  I tried it & it tastes good.
> But I use real butter & I'll never use margarine, which I think is very unhealthy.


My doctor told me years ago, that margarine is "plastic fat", and if I must use anything, to use a scraping of butter. I rarely use it anyway.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 27, 2021)

I switched to Land o Lakes olive oil and sea salt. Not that I think it is any better than regular butter but we like the flavor.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 27, 2021)

I switched to real butter last year when I started keeping my sugar intake below the WHO-recommended amount.  Before I used spreadable butter blend.  My sister-in-law from Wisconsin always promotes cheese and butter (those Wisconsin people!).


----------



## Llynn (Dec 27, 2021)

Real butter for me


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2021)

When I want butter, only real butter will do!

Sometimes olive oil and a little garlic are nice to toss hot veggies in, it doesn't always have to be butter.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 27, 2021)

Always real butter and lots of it.  I still lose weight. It isn't some much the fat that makes one fat, it's the carbs.


----------



## Devi (Dec 27, 2021)

Kerrygold Pure Irish Butter here.

Of course, if we're eating pasta or something that requires oils, then we don't use butter. Could be olive oil instead.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 27, 2021)

I try to minimize my intake of fats, but when I do indulge I go for butter.  Tastes a lot better to me.


----------



## Purwell (Dec 27, 2021)

I use an olive oil based spread normally but I'm not over fussy.


----------



## charry (Dec 27, 2021)

Devi said:


> Kerrygold Pure Irish Butter here.
> 
> Of course, if we're eating pasta or something that requires oils, then we don't use butter. Could be olive oil instead.


I have kerrygold ......but if I can’t get it , it’s lurpak or Anchor .....it must be butter !,!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 27, 2021)

Real butter.  And lots of it.


----------



## Knight (Dec 27, 2021)

Butter for recepies calling for butter in baking. Otherwise smart balance margerine. 

Margarine usually tops butter when it comes to heart health.

Margarine is made from vegetable oils, so it contains unsaturated "good" fats — polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fats. These types of fats help reduce low-density lipoprotein (LDL), or "bad," cholesterol when substituted for saturated fat.

Butter, on the other hand, is made from animal fat, so it contains more saturated fat.

But not all margarines are created equal — some margarines contain trans fat. In general, the more solid the margarine, the more trans fat it contains. So stick margarines usually have more trans fat than tub margarines do.

Trans fat, like saturated fat, increases blood cholesterol levels and the risk of heart disease. In addition, trans fat lowers high-density lipoprotein (HDL), or "good," cholesterol levels. So skip the stick and opt for soft or liquid margarine instead.

Look for a spread that doesn't have trans fats and has the least amount of saturated fat. When comparing spreads, be sure to read the Nutrition Facts panel and check the grams of saturated fat and trans fat. Limit the amount you use to limit the calories

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...pert-answers/butter-vs-margarine/faq-20058152


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2021)

Real butter only - in moderation.

When I buy a pound of butter, I cut in quarters and freeze.  It lasts a long time.


----------



## timoc (Dec 27, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My doctor told me years ago, that margarine is "plastic fat", and if I must use anything, to use a scraping of butter. I rarely use it anyway.


*I was told the same, Pinky,* but my 'scrapings' are usually a bit 'heavy handed'.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 27, 2021)

i splurge on Kerry Gold sometimes,great on sourdough bread.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Real butter only - in moderation.
> 
> When I buy a pound of butter, I cut in quarters and freeze.  It lasts a long time.


Same here...


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2021)

I used to love Earth Balance but I stopped using palm oil  4 1/2 years ago. It's literally the devil.

Most of the plant based margarines use it and it's hidden in a lot. I've used the Miyoko's oat margarine.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 27, 2021)

Real butter always!  I'd love to only buy Kerry Gold but it's too expensive for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you for all of the responses.

I think for now, the healthiest and certainly the cheapest option for me is to stop buying butter and use a little olive oil to season vegetables.

Better the devil you know…


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 27, 2021)

I used to eat Becel (gag) - can't believe that. Only real butter now.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 27, 2021)

I read a few weeks ago all the imitation butter is worse than butter but here's the issue. If you are healthy with good bloodwork don't worry about butter.


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Real butter.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 27, 2021)

Real butter here, too.  We probably only use 1/4lb. in an average week.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 27, 2021)

I use real butter. I cooked some tilapia in butter and lemon juice this evening and it was delicious. I'm not sure I could have gotten that quality of flavor using something other than butter. Somebody let me know if they use something other than butter for cooking fish.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 28, 2021)

Real butter. The more the better (one of the perks of the ketogenic food plan).


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 28, 2021)

I buy real butter.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 28, 2021)

Only butter.  It is a natural substance.


----------



## NipsyLiquor (Dec 28, 2021)

Buttah! Buttah! Buttah!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2021)

I use real butter most of the time but use it very sparingly.  I just scrape the butter so I don't use much. 

Recently, though, someone gave me some squeezable Parkay.  I used it on some veggies and still have half a bottle left.  It was good tasting.  I haven't thought much about switching since I use so little butter.  It lasts me a long time.  One stick of butter must last me well over a month, and I'm not really sure how long but a long time IMO.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 28, 2021)

I use Smart Balance made with extra virgin olive oil & like it a lot.
I’ve never cared for real butter, how strange is that!?!


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 28, 2021)

Looks like I'm in the minority again.. my preference:  "Everything's better with Blue Bonnet on it!"!!!!!  

When my kids were still at home they liked that soft stuff that comes in tubs-  I can't recall name-  so I bought that for them. 
But I've always preferred sticks of margarine.  Never developed a taste for butter.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't eat a lot of it, but life is short, eat real butter, and the latest "they say" is that it is better for you than other options. Mike


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 28, 2021)

Butter is better with U


----------

